# What kind of spider is this?



## Jodie (Aug 12, 2017)

Anyone able to positively id this?


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't know the proper scientific name, but I'd call that a "wolf" spider.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 12, 2017)

Tom said:


> I don't know the proper scientific name, but I'd call that a "wolf" spider.


Our reading says we don't have wolf spiders in our area. Could it be a hobo?


----------



## leigti (Aug 12, 2017)

OMG! Where did you find that thing? How big is it?


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 12, 2017)

sometimes Fishing spiders look similar.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2017)

I say it's the kind of spider that needs to die! Unless it's outside far away from human or pet living quarters. That is vicious looking and I probably shouldn't have looked. I'll probably have nightmares tonight. I can't do spiders!


----------



## Jodie (Aug 12, 2017)

wellington said:


> I say it's the kind of spider that needs to die! Unless it's outside far away from human or pet living quarters. That is vicious looking and I probably shouldn't have looked. I'll probably have nightmares tonight. I can't do spiders!


Lol. I hate em too.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 12, 2017)

My husband disturbed a nest. 100's of babies. He killed them, but was bit.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 12, 2017)

leigti said:


> OMG! Where did you find that thing? How big is it?


Not super big.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2017)

I LOVE wolf spiders. What a shame he killed the babies. Mama wolfie carries all the babies around on her body. When disturbed they all jump off and run away in every direction. I could sit there and watch them for hours. They're not harmful at all.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2017)

Jodie said:


> Our reading says we don't have wolf spiders in our area. Could it be a hobo?


 There are a lot of common names and it causes all sort of confusion. In addition, I'm no arachnologist, so I could be all wrong. Wolf spider is just what we call them here locally.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2017)

wellington said:


> I say it's the kind of spider that needs to die! Unless it's outside far away from human or pet living quarters. That is vicious looking and I probably shouldn't have looked. I'll probably have nightmares tonight. I can't do spiders!



I guess you didn't read "Be Nice to Spiders"…





Some very good lessons in there.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2017)

Tom said:


> I guess you didn't read "Be Nice to Spiders"…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they stay out of my house, off my outdoor furniture, out of my car and just out of my sight, I leave them alone


----------



## leigti (Aug 12, 2017)

Jodie said:


> My husband disturbed a nest. 100's of babies. He killed them, but was bit.


I hope he is OK. I would kill them all to. If a spider is somewhere in my house where I can see it it dies.


----------



## leigti (Aug 12, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE wolf spiders. What a shame he killed the babies. Mama wolfie carries all the babies around on her body. When disturbed they all jump off and run away in every direction. I could sit there and watch them for hours. They're not harmful at all.


Maybe Jodie could send you that one.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 13, 2017)

Lol. He normally doesn't kill them. I do. I hate spiders. An infestation of them right next to our house with winter coming, they gotta die. Sorry spider lovers.


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 16, 2017)

When i was 17, i got bit by a spider at a lake. i saw it and i felt it bite me on the lower arm, near the elbow. I freaked out. Days later my arm started to get red and swell. The dr gave me an antibiotic. Didn't work. Gave me different antibiotics. Nothing was working. Finally told me, "We have one antibiotic left to try, and if it does not work, we will need to amputate your arm at the elbow to prevent blood poisning from going to your heart". I was a mess. But it did work. Thank goodness. From then on, i do not allow spiders to live if they enter my house. We lived in Northeast Pa at the time, and i do not think it was a brown recluse, I think I just had a bad reaction to whatever spider it was.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 16, 2017)

ColleenT said:


> When i was 17, i got bit by a spider at a lake. i saw it and i felt it bite me on the lower arm, near the elbow. I freaked out. Days later my arm started to get red and swell. The dr gave me an antibiotic. Didn't work. Gave me different antibiotics. Nothing was working. Finally told me, "We have one antibiotic left to try, and if it does not work, we will need to amputate your arm at the elbow to prevent blood poisning from going to your heart". I was a mess. But it did work. Thank goodness. From then on, i do not allow spiders to live if they enter my house. We lived in Northeast Pa at the time, and i do not think it was a brown recluse, I think I just had a bad reaction to whatever spider it was.


Oh my!


----------

